# Anybody who has an iphone needs one of these



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.lifeproof.com/

A few months ago I picked up one of these cases for my iPhone 4 and its awesome, dust proof, waterproof, and shockproof. I tried an otterbox defender when I first got my phone and all it did was trap dust inside and make my phone to big to put in my pocket. I've taken video underwater with my lifeproof case so no worries about answering the phone when your hands are covered in mud cause you can just wash it off later, and it doesn't add much to the size or affect sound either, I highly recommend one to anybody.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

but they dont have covers for that better smart phone.... the samsung:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> but they dont have covers for that better smart phone.... The samsung:whistling2::whistling2:


yes they do​


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

And once again 2buck is right on the money.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> but they dont have covers for that better smart phone.... the samsung:whistling2::whistling2:


 
Lol saw a commercial about the Samsung gs3 that pretty much just made fun of new ipod buyers yesterday. I thought is was funny


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Got mine. Had it for a month and no dust. Its great.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Got the same one and its great!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol saw a commercial about the Samsung gs3 that pretty much just made fun of new ipod buyers yesterday. I thought is was funny


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i just bought a galaxy s3 i love it best phone i've ever had and believe me i go through at least one a year sometimes 2 or 3 a year.:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

saskataper said:


> http://www.lifeproof.com/
> 
> A few months ago I picked up one of these cases for my iPhone 4 and its awesome, dust proof, waterproof, and shockproof. I tried an otterbox defender when I first got my phone and all it did was trap dust inside and make my phone to big to put in my pocket. I've taken video underwater with my lifeproof case so no worries about answering the phone when your hands are covered in mud cause you can just wash it off later, and it doesn't add much to the size or affect sound either, I highly recommend one to anybody.


 
That case looks pretty bulletproof. I like the side cutout profile that shows you how the whole case fits together. It looks tough and waterproof. If I would have had a cover like that on my phone, it sure would have saved me when I dropped it in a 5 gallon bucket of cleaning water. :blink:

My insurance deductible was $150, which is about twice as much as that cover.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> yes they do​


Hey ,,, that actually worked:blink: I honestly didn't think the touch screen would work:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I guess its like you say:

You are never too old to learn something stupid.


----------

